# Safari et onglets "sans titre"



## YSG (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai des petits soucis avec Safari.
Les liens s'affichent  dans un nouvel onglet vide "sans titre".







Avez-vous une solution?
Merci.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour
Peut-être dans Safari - Préférences - Général - Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec - et choisis dans le menu déroulant.
cordialement JPP


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Et puis de toute façon, il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## YSG (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta participation mais là n'est pas mon problème...
C'est déjà réglé sur "page d'accueil".
Quand je sélectionne un lien, un nouvel onglet s'ouvre MAIS vide avec "sans titre".
Voilà j'aimerais qu'il s'ouvre avec le lien choisi tout simplement.

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2011)

YSG a dit:


> Quand je sélectionne un lien, un nouvel onglet s'ouvre MAIS vide avec "sans titre".


C'est le cas quand le lien sur lequel tu cliques lance directement le téléchargement d'un fichier. Il n'y a rien à y faire !


----------



## YSG (11 Avril 2011)

Oui, oui ça je sais 
Mais là ça ne concerne pas un lien de téléchargement mais un lien quelconque.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2011)

Ca le fait pour tous les liens sur lesquels tu cliques, ou seulement certains ?
Est ce que dans une autre session le comportement de Safari est le même ?


----------



## macpacman (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Cette discussion date de 3 ans 1/2 mais j'ai le même problème.
Je viens de faire une mise à jour Yosemite, et dans Safari 8 les onglets s'appellent "Sans titre" :mouais:
Il va sans dire qu'il n'y avait pas ce problème avec Mavericks / Safari 6

Quelle est la solution?
Merci d'avance


----------

